# Calling all other expat mummies!!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have we all had our little cherubs notas and results now??? Are they all going up or not!???

Its no great surprise to those who know of my daughter that she is going to repeat! According to her teacher she has finally started to show an interest and has been studying a little better in the last few weeks, but too late for her to get any decent grades in anything other than English!!! She passed music and PE - just! Surprisingly she didnt do too badly in Lengua??

We dont get the results of my sons exams until monday, but, he's recently changed schools, so I suspect they'll be some adjustments and some hard work to be done during the summer holidays on his part

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

both passed everything & are going up

dd1 thought she'd failed Valenciano over the year, as she'd failed last term, but it seems here grades the other two terms were enough to to put her through

somehow she got a pass in French - she doesn't do French:confused2:

I'll be asking questions at school about that in September

neither have ever failed & been held back though, so I wouldn't have expected anything else from them - but then, they've been in the Spanish system for years, in fact dd2 has really only been in the Spanish system!

having said that - I do know quite a few 'foreign' kids who fail year after year & are held back year after year - even some who have been at Spanish school since the age of 7/8 and should now be going into year 4 ESO - but will be going into year 2 (again)!

great Jo, that your dd is finally showing an interest - & at least now that she seems to be getting on with Spanish she should do better for repeating - as long as it doesn't become a habit


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Mine have both done really well - started school on March 12th and have worked very hard and are both going up next year :clap2: So proud of them - the little one has even passed lengua in that short time! Both got 'bien' for Maths too which I'm pleased about as they were good at it in England and I was worried it would take a hit here. Anyway off to Ondara today to get 'good report' treats!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Mine have both done really well - started school on March 12th and have worked very hard and are both going up next year :clap2: So proud of them - the little one has even passed lengua in that short time! Both got 'bien' for Maths too which I'm pleased about as they were good at it in England and I was worried it would take a hit here. Anyway off to Ondara today to get 'good report' treats!!


yeah - mine have reminded me about the 'good report' pressies

are your two in 'even' or 'odd' years?

in primary here they only hold back in 'even' years - 2,4 & 6 - and they don't hold back at all in infantil

very well done if they're in 'odd' years:clap2:

in secondary they can be held back every year!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

:clap2: All three passed and are moving on up!! 

It's been quite a rocky year for the twins adjusting to the first year in ESO, and the realities of "big kids now" the seriousness of ESO when compared to primaria. Rocky first trimestre with lots and lots of pressure and focus on subjects such as mate and sociales, now especially as the latter is far more focussed after breaking away from the broader subject of conecemiento which included several topics in primary.

So, that's twins going up to 2nd year of ESO and youngest to 6th of Primaria where he's gonna find it a lot more serious - in his case though our problem is getting him to excel as he seems to be one of those fortunates that naturally does well but even his teacher this year commented that she wants an improvement on some of the NTs (notables) only because he is getting these in maths for example without trying very hard so she wants to see how well he can do if he really applied himself.

Best news for us (well, them!!)- not a mass of homework this summer, just some revision and prep.

So.....off to enjoy a well deserved looooong summer holiday.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> :clap2: All three passed and are moving on up!!
> 
> It's been quite a rocky year for the twins adjusting to the first year in ESO, and the realities of "big kids now" the seriousness of ESO when compared to primaria. Rocky first trimestre with lots and lots of pressure and focus on subjects such as mate and sociales, now especially as the latter is far more focussed after breaking away from the broader subject of conecemiento which included several topics in primary.
> 
> ...


yes, that's our 'problem' with dd1

she got notable in more than half her subjects - & totally admits that she didn't work as hard as she could

her German teacher made a note that she 'trabaja poco y muchas veces no hace los deberes'- it must have killed her to give her a 'notable' (I assume that must be solely on her exam results - could have been sobresaliente if she'd got a good grade for 'aplicacion')!

she has set herself the goal of getting at the very least 'notable' in everything next year - especially since from Y3 it's heading towards 'graduado' & then Bachi


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Have we all had our little cherubs notas and results now??? Are they all going up or not!???
> 
> Its no great surprise to those who know of my daughter that she is going to repeat! According to her teacher she has finally started to show an interest and has been studying a little better in the last few weeks, but too late for her to get any decent grades in anything other than English!!! She passed music and PE - just! Surprisingly she didnt do too badly in Lengua??
> 
> ...


Hi jojo,
Just to tell you my daughter is known as Señorita Notazas (Miss Good Marks) around our house 'cos she got a great report. However she's not an expat so hasn't had that extra pressure on her.
She''ll be going into that scary area next year, Bachillerato, which means pre university, where your marks always count and it's exams, exams, exams. Pretty boring actually.
Hope your daughter doesn't get too comfy in the UK in the summer and will be able to slip into school again without too much problem. She should really study over the summer a bit... 
Hey, what about taking a Spanish friend to England with you? That way Ruby would get to show off speaking Spanish in front of her English friends and she would at least be practising some language skills!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi jojo,
> Just to tell you my daughter is known as Señorita Notazas (Miss Good Marks) around our house 'cos she got a great report. However she's not an expat so hasn't had that extra pressure on her.
> She''ll be going into that scary area next year, Bachillerato, which means pre university, where your marks always count and it's exams, exams, exams. Pretty boring actually.
> Hope your daughter doesn't get too comfy in the UK in the summer and will be able to slip into school again without too much problem. She should really study over the summer a bit...
> Hey, what about taking a Spanish friend to England with you? That way Ruby would get to show off speaking Spanish in front of her English friends and she would at least be practising some language skills!


what a brilliant idea!!


I've always said that one reason my girls do so well is because we don't return to the UK every summer & they play pretty much exclusively with Spanish kids all summer too

just about all of their English friends go to the UK for most of the 3 months & I've been told by teachers that they have almost forgotten how to speak Spanish by September!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi jojo,
> Just to tell you my daughter is known as Señorita Notazas (Miss Good Marks) around our house 'cos she got a great report. However she's not an expat so hasn't had that extra pressure on her.
> She''ll be going into that scary area next year, Bachillerato, which means pre university, where your marks always count and it's exams, exams, exams. Pretty boring actually.
> Hope your daughter doesn't get too comfy in the UK in the summer and will be able to slip into school again without too much problem. She should really study over the summer a bit...
> Hey, what about taking a Spanish friend to England with you? That way Ruby would get to show off speaking Spanish in front of her English friends and she would at least be practising some language skills!


I'm thinking carefully about a summer school that a friend of mine is sending her "failing" daughter to for Ruby!!!!!!!!! I put the idea of taking a Spanish friend to the UK with us, cos I know a couple of girls who Ruby hangs out with at school who would love to come with us - Ruby was horrified I'm afraid - and says she is only going to england to get away from the Spanish and Spain!!! - she's in one of those moods again today!!!!! I'm not sure that Ruby will enjoy England that much tho :eyebrows:, they're still at school over there and with my leg, I'll not be driving her anywhere and her father will be working, we dont have the money for her to go out and about - I think its going to be a bit of an anti climax for her :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm thinking carefully about a summer school that a friend of mine is sending her "failing" daughter to for Ruby!!!!!!!!! I put the idea of taking a Spanish friend to the UK with us, cos I know a couple of girls who Ruby hangs out with at school who would love to come with us - Ruby was horrified I'm afraid - and says she is only going to england to get away from the Spanish and Spain!!! - she's in one of those moods again today!!!!! I'm not sure that Ruby will enjoy England that much tho :eyebrows:, they're still at school over there and with my leg, I'll not be driving her anywhere and her father will be working, we dont have the money for her to go out and about - I think its going to be a bit of an anti climax for her :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


sneaky................


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

dd1 is Year 4 and dd2 is Year 1 so they are very clever!

We aren't going anywhere for the summer and their original spanish teacher is coming twice a week to keep them chatting - I'm terrified they'll forget everything!! She's great and helped them so much when we first arrived so finger crossed.

So after an hour in Claire's in Ondara + lunch and new toys for our 2 kittens, I am exhausted and skint but they are happy and motivated for next year!!


----------



## roniebabes (Mar 27, 2008)

jojo said:


> Have we all had our little cherubs notas and results now??? Are they all going up or not!???
> 
> 
> Its no great surprise to those who know of my daughter that she is going to repeat! According to her teacher she has finally started to show an interest and has been studying a little better in the last few weeks, but too late for her to get any decent grades in anything other than English!!! She passed music and PE - just! Surprisingly she didnt do too badly in Lengua??
> ...


As your son's ex/Maths and Science teacher, he will make you a proud Mummy, he's a good lad!!!!!! As your daughter's ex Maths/Science teacher.........XXX


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Mine have both done really well - started school on March 12th and have worked very hard and are both going up next year :clap2: So proud of them - the little one has even passed lengua in that short time! Both got 'bien' for Maths too which I'm pleased about as they were good at it in England and I was worried it would take a hit here. Anyway off to Ondara today to get 'good report' treats!!


BTW congratulations on your kiddies results. 
Makes you love 'em to bits, doesn't it??!


----------

